# Best foaming agent to be mixed with maxi-suds?



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wondering what Foaming product is best to be added to Maxi-suds, as if i was to add it to My jcb foaming gun, it would be gone after it had been filled up twice,What products do you have to add to this?

and what type of ratio would be best...

Kind regards Matt...


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

If your happy with the product and simply want it to foam more to give a longer contact time, I would just use a foam booster. About £15 for 5L and you don't need very much of it to make things a little crazy!:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Autoshine said:


> If your happy with the product and simply want it to foam more to give a longer contact time, I would just use a foam booster. About £15 for 5L and you don't need very much of it to make things a little crazy!:thumb:


is that a concept chemical?


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeh this sounds as if this is the stuff i need, otherwise ill be going through shampoo like no tommorow, Any info on the product, name so on? Matt


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Matt306 said:


> Yeh this sounds as if this is the stuff i need, otherwise ill be going through shampoo like no tommorow, Any info on the product, name so on? Matt


I use a mix of CG Maxi Suds II, AB Snowfoam and CG Citrus Wash, gives great foaming action :thumb:

Available from www.carwashnwax.co.uk and www.autobritedirect.co.uk

Gaz


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rite Oh, Cheers guys.


----------

